
Show HN: First Release of Transcrypt Python3.5 to JavaScript Compiler - JdeH
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Transcrypt
======
JdeH
After extensive testing under Windows and Linux, Transcrypt is considered
ready for production now. The set of supported language features, which
already included multiple inheritance, is expanded to include operator
overloading as used e.g. in matrix algebra, set comprehensions, lambda's and
many other things. Optimizations include call memoizing, compiling e.g. i += 1
to i++ and simplifying for-loops over a closed range of integers to be just as
brief and efficient as the matching JS loop. Pip install of Transcrypt and
packages for it is now supported. Docs are at
[http://www.transcrypt.org](http://www.transcrypt.org). Examples have been
added for a.o. node.js, D3.js and jQuery. If you like Python for writing
readable, maintainable code, no need to develop browser apps in JS anymore.
Bugs and feature requests can be submitted at:
[https://github.com/JdeH/Transcrypt](https://github.com/JdeH/Transcrypt)

